# Ovarian/tube sx



## aguelfi (Jan 19, 2009)

I need help w/ the following.
Combined vaginal abdominal procedure, laparoscope approach.  She had an Ovarian cyst that was opened and drained and had left tubal and ovarian torsion, which was untorsed.  I was looking at 58805 for the cyst drainage but I can find anything for the untorsed ovary/tube.  Any thoughts are greatly appreciately.


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 20, 2009)

I believe 58805 is an open procedure, not laparoscopic.  49322 is laparoscopy with aspiration of ovarian cyst.  What was done vaginally?


----------



## aguelfi (Jan 21, 2009)

I see the difference w/ the different code.  Thanks for that.

The description of the procedure is: Diagnostic laparoscopy for reversal of left tubal torsion, shortening of suture ligature of the uteroovarian ligament on the left and drainage of several simple cysts of the left ovary.
I don't see anything specifically documented about it being vaginal except inthe beginning it states draped in usual manner for combined vaginal abdominal procedure...this is my confusion.


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 22, 2009)

I would check with the physician to ask if a vaginal procedure was also performed.


----------

